# American Flyer die cast boil



## haggy38 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi guys,

Im looking for another AF set but I wanted a die cast boiler loco, not sure which one of these ones are metal, this are the model I like so far:

293

343

313

326

336


Gustavo


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

haggy38 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im looking for another AF set but I wanted a die cast boiler loco, not sure which one of these ones are metal, this are the model I like so far:
> 
> ...


Hello Gustavo...They are all die cast. The 293 will be the cheapest one, 313 next,326 next, 343 next, and the 336 will be the most expensive. This is, of course, just my opinion.


----------



## haggy38 (Jul 18, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Hello Gustavo...They are all die cast. The 293 will be the cheapest one, 313 next,326 next, 343 next, and the 336 will be the most expensive. This is, of course, just my opinion.


Thanks, but it seems some of this locos are plastic.......not sure.



Gustavo


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

haggy38 said:


> Thanks, but it seems some of this locos are plastic.......not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Gustavo


Nope, they are all die-cast....I have them all......


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

All the engine numbers you list have diecast boilers. The 293 has a plastic tender. The 283 which is not on the list has a plastic boiler and tender.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> All the engine numbers you list have diecast boilers. The 293 has a plastic tender. The 283 which is not on the list has a plastic boiler and tender.


yep.....


----------



## haggy38 (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks guys



Gustavo


----------

